
DLRM: An advanced, open-source deep learning recommendation model - olibaw
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/dlrm-an-advanced-open-source-deep-learning-recommendation-model/
======
byronyi
I don't get it. How is it different from "Wide & Deep Learning for Recommender
Systems (2016)" by Google?

The whole project, up til now, contains less than 2,500 lines of Python, and
271 lines of Markdown as doc, 159 lines of Shell script, and a Kaggle
benchmark on Criteo CTR which dated back to 2014. The project seems to be
published by FB Research, while I do not see much "research" value in this
project or the companion blog.

